
Randal Schwartz Gives an Introduction to Git - pius
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3999952944619245780
======
mechanical_fish
This is the talk I watched after Linus Torvalds' Google talk... the one that
actually got me moving toward _using_ git. A very good talk.

------
phaedrus
Thanks for posting this - we've decided to use Git on our project, but there's
still a lot we don't know about how to use it. For instance, finding out that
we can send Git updates by email is welcome news!

